# Radeon 9200 card - no 3D acceleration

## xcham

Alright folks, this will be a long post because I'm going to cover everything I've done up to this point, hoping that all the information I provide will help SOMEONE out there figure out why this is happening   :Sad: 

Here's my system setup:

Intel P4 3.0 GHz w/HyperThreading

Intel D865PERL Motherboard

Sapphire Radeon 9200 Atlantis (essentially a thirdparty ATI Radeon 9200, should function exactly the same)

1024 MB DDR400 RAM

everything else, I think, is irrelevant (i.e. the soundcard has no bearing on this problem)

Essentially, I tried using the fglrx drivers ("emerge ati-drivers") without success.  I couldn't even get X to START let alone 3D working. here are the errors:

```
XFree86 Version 4.3.0

Release Date: 27 February 2003

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.6

Build Operating System: Linux 2.4.20-xfs-r2 i686 [ELF]

Build Date: 26 July 2003

        Before reporting problems, check http://www.XFree86.Org/

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

         (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

         (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/XFree86.0.log", Time: Wed Jul 30 02:22:43 2003

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/XF86Config-4"

Using vt 7

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:1:0:1) found

(EE) fglrx(0): board is third party board

(EE) fglrx(0): [agp] unable to acquire AGP, error "xf86_ENODEV"

(EE) fglrx(0): cannot init AGP

   *** If unresolved symbols were reported above, they might not

   *** be the reason for the server aborting.

Fatal server error:

Caught signal 11.  Server aborting

When reporting a problem related to a server crash, please send

the full server output, not just the last messages.

This can be found in the log file "/var/log/XFree86.0.log".

Please report problems to xfree86@xfree86.org.

XIO:  fatal IO error 104 (Connection reset by peer) on X server ":0.0"

      after 0 requests (0 known processed) with 0 events remaining.

```

Guess what? It can't init AGP. Which really, really sucks.  Actually the kernel agpgart module can't do it either, because my mobo chipset (the Intel 865PE) is currently unsupported, I think, so I need to init it like this:

```
modprobe agpgart agp_try_unsupported=1

Linux agpgart interface v0.99 (c) Jeff Hartmann

agpgart: Maximum main memory to use for agp memory: 816M

agpgart: Trying generic Intel routines for device id: 2570

agpgart: AGP aperture is 128M @ 0xf0000000

```

So, that kinda works. I can start up X using the generic "radeon" driver, and it seems that whether I use "opengl-update xfree" or "opengl-update ati", I can get glxgears to work (at pretty crazy speeds in windowed mode).  Now, here's the problem: I installed Unreal Tournament last night and it ran TERRIBLY, even at 640x480. With some help from #gentoo, I figured out what might be the problem:

(from glxinfo):

```
direct rendering: No

    GLX_ATI_render_texture

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
```

That's what I get when using the ati OpenGL implementation. When I use the xfree one, I get something similar, direct rendering: No still.

So you'll say, "enable DRI!" well it is enabled... except not loading.

```
(WW) RADEON: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:1:0:1) found

(EE) RADEON(0): [dri] DRIScreenInit failed.  Disabling DRI.
```

That's what I get on X startup.

Can anyone out there help me? I'm really at my wits end.  Thanks in advance.

----------

## Brooks

What video setting do you have in the kernel?

----------

## xcham

I'm not entirely sure what you mean.

agpgart is loaded as a module.

I have DRM enabled also, with the Radeon module...

----------

## scubed

I'm not so sure that this is similar.  It might turn out

that there is the same cause manifesting differently.

I get no warnings and no errors.  It claims that

everything went okay, even though I don't

get direct rendering.

Ha, I guess 3GHz would make for some

pretty fast software rendered gears.

Also, I kind of wonder about this:

```

(II) RADEON(0): AGP Fast Write disabled by default

(II) RADEON(0): Depth moves disabled by default

...

(II) RADEON(0): Page flipping disabled

...

(II) RADEON(0): Direct rendering enabled

...

(II) RADEON(0): [RESUME] Attempting to re-init Radeon hardware.

(II) RADEON(0): [agp] Mode 0x1f000201 [Card 0x1002/0x5159]

```

Is there a separate option for enabling stuff by default?

Why would it say that it is enabled, but

glxinfo still says that it isn't (and rendering is still slow)?

----------

## xcham

Actually, dude, XFree86.0.log always claimed that DRI was active.  I don't get that either.

I got all the error messages to disappear except for this one:

```
(WW) RADEON: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:1:0:1) found
```

I got the rest to disappear by removing DRM support from the kernel and then emerging xfree-drm... but still this problem of RADEON BusIDs... blah.

DRI loads succesfully now, apparently, but glxinfo still says it's disabled.  :Sad: 

----------

## xcham

EUREKA!

Well, the card sort of works, now.

Actually, strangely enough, BOTH of the drivers will work on my system.

After fiddling with the ati-drivers for a little more as well as modding my kernel just a little bit, I got fglrx to use the external AGPGART (had to modprobe it with agp_try_unsupported=1) and somehow, it worked.  However, all was not especially well in the kingdom of xcham. The terrible disappearing cursor made Unreal Tournament unplayable, and Tux Racer kind of annoying too.  Also, because the ATI-Drivers only run at 24bpp,  when I got my new monitor and ran 1600x1200 + full motion video in a window (watching TV or a DiVX movie or something) I'd get flickering to the left of it.  75 Hz is more than enough but unfortunately at 24bpp the poor Radeon 9200 couldn't keep up, it seems.  So, I sought another solution.

The xfree-drm drivers were another matter altogether. I could not get DRI working with the generic radeon module, no matter how hard I tried. And even when It'd say "direct rendering: Yes",  I'd run Unreal Tournament  or even glxgears and the system would lock up.

After WEEKS, fate finally led me to this dude and by setting the ChipId to 0x514D things actually work. My framerates are alright, from what I can tell, in 1280x1024. EnablePageFlip sped things up as did AGPMode 4, but the AGPFastWrite locks my system. Everything seems alright with the xfree drivers (remember to opengl-update xfree or opengl-update ati when using one or the other implementation). Only problem with the xfree drivers is that when viewing video4linux capturing (xawtv) or Xvideo output ( mplayer -vo xv ...) I get a blue bar down the right side of the window.  Still searching for a way to fix this, I may start a new thread since I don't think it's particularly a radeon problem or very suited to this thread's title. 

Hope this is of help to somebody, and I hope this info gets included in a FAQ or HOWTO or something.  Anyone who needs help with a Radeon 9200 card, pm me and I'll see what I can do.

UPDATE: I got rid of the blue bar with     ChipId      0x4966Last edited by xcham on Sat Nov 15, 2003 11:31 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## kyron

 *xcham wrote:*   

> EUREKA!
> 
> Well, the card sort of works, now.
> 
> [ mega snip ]
> ...

 

Could you post your Xfree86 display section... I am about to change my motherboard and grudgingly have to upgrade to a new video card (2/4X not supported on my new mobo). Having an example to start off with will make my life that much easyer  :Razz: 

----------

